
When WordStar Was King (2009) [pdf] - ljosa
http://www.english.illinois.edu/-people-/faculty/debaron/482/482readings/06%20when%20wordstar%20was%20king.pdf
======
brickmort
I kept reading this title as 'When _World_ Star' Was King...

~~~
onedev
Same here. I was surprised to find HN talking about WSHH....

------
cbd1984
Here's an editor with a WordStar-style interface:
[https://www.mirbsd.org/jupp.htm](https://www.mirbsd.org/jupp.htm)

~~~
twotwotwo
Huh! I use joe, and wasn't aware someone had forked/worked on it. Nifty.

------
simonblack
I got imprinted with WordStar back in the early 80s. So much so, that when I
program today I use those same text-editing command-codes. So I can jump
seamlessly from programming on CP/M, Linux or even MSDOS. Frightening, isn't
it? <grin>

~~~
ljosa
A bunch of us got those commands imprinted on our brain by using Turbo Pascal,
even though we didn't use WordStar.

~~~
wslh
Ctrl-KB Ctrl-KK Ctrl-KC

------
lobster_johnson
Second WordStar article posted today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8272952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8272952).

